

Richard Mack, the Republican challenger to SOPA's author - meenriquez
http://news.cnet.com/8301-31921_3-57373735-281/meet-richard-mack-republican-challenger-to-sopas-author/

======
meow
I think this is as good opportunity as taking on GoDaddy. It's not every year
you get an opportunity to pull down people in power who work against those
they were elected to serve. If Lamar Smith goes down, I bet proponents of
future bills will be a tiny bit more careful about introducing one sided
legislation like SOPA. Right now, there is not political penalty for those who
does stuff like this.

------
jinushaun
Promising interview, but then he quickly devolves into the typical soundbites
and catchphrases popular in politics (e.g., tax, borrow and spend, borrow from
china, big government, big brother, moderate Republican) and doesn't really
say much as a result.

~~~
muraiki
Yeah, that's the feeling that I got also. Although given the financial backing
of his opposition, perhaps he feels that he needs to assault Lamar Smith on
any occasion that he can.

Also, it seems like his main audience is other Republicans, who will
understand and be concerned about what he means by those criticisms. To a
Republican the interview is informative, but to non-Republicans it's probably
off-putting.

